# Excision or I&D - Sebaceous Cyst



## jonique.dietzen (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm having trouble deciding which code to use.  The patient presents with a 3cm Sebaceous Cyst on the left shoulder (present for 30 years).

The provider performs a 2cm incision across the Cyst and removes the cyst in pieces.  Then packs and sutures the wound.

Is this an I&D 10060?  Or Excision of benign lesion 11403?


----------



## CatchTheWind (Oct 20, 2015)

If he removed it (rather than just draining it), then it is a benign excision.


----------



## JesseL (Oct 25, 2015)

I wouldn't think of it as an excision, that's more like cutting out an entire lesion with margins.  You said the provider cut across it not around it so it doesn't sound like an excision.  Sounds like the intent was to cut into the cyst and the material turned out to be dried up like a giant whitehead or something and probably squeezed  out? 

I would think of using the foreign body removal code 10120 since that code requires an incision to be made with the removal. But then again it technically not a foreign body..


----------

